# new holland 1100 windrower



## Keith (Aug 8, 2009)

hello-looked at NH 1100 for sale-it does not have a steering wheel
but a pair of steering sticks! does this mean that it is quite old ?
also said to be OK in reverse but one drive wheel not working in 
forward direction-I guess that means that it is something other than a chain problem-anyone know anything about these machines ?
any comments welcomed-thanks keith


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Only one listed on Tractor House a 1979.Fastline had none.

I wonder about parts availability.Doesn't look like many built of that model.The Hydrostat parts would be my concern.Sounds like there is a problem there.Hydro parts can be spendy.

MacDon made some swathers for NH in mid 70's but don't know about the 1100.MF 655 NH ?? and White ?? were all the same with few minor changes.I'd get parts from the NH dealer for my MF 655 because he was closer.

I'm presuming this is a hyrostat.Both drives have to work or it just will not work unless you want to go in a circle.

Could be in the linkage from lever to drive motor.Could be rust in system and plugging a valve.

I would get a Brand Name & number off hydro drives and check on parts availability and costs.Could check with a hydraulic repair shop prly a lot cheaper than NH.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I think the 1100 is pretty old. That is a western style machine, we had none of them in the east, as the conditioning rollers were only 4 ft wide? Most now are twice that wide. I am in agreement on the hydrostat - if it does work in reverse, it is not the roller chain - I had one in a 1499 let go while I was going down the road..... I just looked it up, in a brochure from 1975.... a 200cid gas engine.... it leads me to believe that it is not a hydrostatic drive, some sort of enclosed plantetary transmission, as opposed to the 1112 (in the same brochure) that has an infinitely variable hydrostatic drive. Later 1100's had a diesel option, as well as the hydrostat. All of them look like the 1495 that was made, so it is a NH machine, the promotional pics were taken in NH in my 1980 brochure. Looks like the 1100 was the 'cheap' model, offered along side the 1112-1116 - one of those would be better I would think..... So that is the extent of what I know......

Rodney


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I had the 1112 diesel. the linkage and hydrostat can give problems. Getting it set up correctly was a problem and would go out easily. I traded for a 2550.


----------

